# Time to upgrade googles



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

And yes, I'm just now realizing the title says googles >:0 DOH!!!!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I use the Oakley A-Frames and the Oakley Splices. They are both great in the no-fog department. I picked up a pair of Smith I/O's for my fiancee's parents and they said those are the best googles <-:laugh: they have ever owned. No fog and great field of vision.

Just remember, never wipe the inside of your goggles and try not to wear them on your forehead. Keep them on your face and leave them on for the duration of your runs. Even if you wear a helmet, constantly taking them on and off on the hill causes fogging issues.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Smith I/O's are where its at. I currently ride with them and love them. They haven't fogged up on me yet. Before I/O's, I had a-frames and Crowbars, both of those were great but I just feel as the I/O's are more comfortable and have a better field of vision.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I like my A-Frames i had, that said my Von Zipper Feenom's i have now are 10x more cushy on my face.

And you dont have to take out a loan to afford the lenses unlike with Oakley...

Most of the time its cheaper to buy an entire goggle frame + lens than it is to buy just the lens.

For example i got a black pair with Hi-Yellow lens for 50 dollars off Brociety or one of those sites...nobody really sells Hi-Yellow lenses for less than 80 which is its MSRP.

If you want their polarized lenses be prepared to drop over 100... only thing i didnt like about my Oakleys...


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the Anon Realm and really have no complaints with them fogging.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

I was using Quiksilver Q1 & Q2 goggles, but changed to Von Zipper Feenom gogles (with sepherical lenses), a coupla years ago, & the change of lens type & brand was worth it. I have better periphial vision, & better depth of field with sepherical lenses, as well as less vision distortion! Also, zero fogging, with or without helmet use (& no MSG!!!).


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> And you dont have to take out a loan to afford the lenses unlike with Oakley...
> 
> Most of the time its cheaper to buy an entire goggle frame + lens than it is to buy just the lens.
> 
> ...


So true lol.

In their defense though, they make really high quality lenses. They supposedly have the best impact rating. When I bit it really hard a few weeks ago, I had my goggles on the top of my helmet. The helmet and goggles took the blunt of the blow when I fell. Not even a scratch on the goggles. I fell hard too.

If you want easy lens swapping, Smith I/O or I/OS(smaller faces) is the way to go.


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> So true lol.
> 
> In their defense though, they make really high quality lenses. They supposedly have the best impact rating. When I bit it really hard a few weeks ago, I had my goggles on the top of my helmet. The helmet and goggles took the blunt of the blow when I fell. Not even a scratch on the goggles. I fell hard too.
> 
> If you want easy lens swapping, Smith I/O or I/OS(smaller faces) is the way to go.


And not to "thread jack" or anything but I am selling a set of new Smith I/OS goggles in black. My price went down due to lack of interest and I can't keep'em since I need OTGs. 

My only issue with Smith (as you'll see in that thread) is that their other OTG goggles don't fit well over my glasses at all. Other than that, they make some great quality stuff.

Check'em out. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/23471-fs-smith-optics-i-os-goggles.html


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

What goggles did you have before? The I/O's have a gap by my nose unless I make them pretty tight. I guess my asian face didn't like it too much, I did enjoy the field of vision though. I also have a pair of Oakley Wisdoms that I'm trying to get rid of also.

I do like the way the Dragon DX's fit, fov isn't bad at all and you can't go wrong for the price.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I use Electric EG2's and i think they're the best goggle on the market for 2 reasons. They're huge and you dont see the frames at all while wearing them and you can change the lens in seconds. I have 3 lenses , 1 dark orange chrome for bright days, 1 orange for overcast days, and 1 clear crome for night riding. A lot of goggles that I've used, namely dragon and von zipper, were a pain to swap lenses. I've also never had a problem with them fogging. The down side of the eg2's are the strap slips a little so I have to re-tighten it every few days, but really what goggles dont, and the price tag, $150, but I have seen some one brociety for $80.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

I have the spy soldiers right now, and they are really nice. I think I may pick up some EG2's though, they look rediculous!


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

How much did the spy soldiers run you?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Do yourself a favor. Take 2 or 3 hours out of your riding schedule and visit 3 or 4 shops by the resort that have the largest selections of goggles. I don't know what your budget is, but goggles can cost up to $160.

Try everything on. Every brand, every model bolle, anon, smith, scott, electric, dragon, spy, VZ, oakley, uvex, etc

You should have a good idea of what you want by time you are done


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Muki said:


> How much did the spy soldiers run you?


Honestly, I don't remember. I got them off eBay, less than $100 I know.


----------



## Wreckoning (Dec 14, 2008)

I got a great deal on some Oakley Wisdoms on ebay. They fit great and don't fog up 
Saw this the other day and they look cool but $350+ is kinda crazy for goggles -> Zeal Optics :: Transcend . Goggles with built in electronics, GPS, and other stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Do yourself a favor. Take 2 or 3 hours out of your riding schedule and visit 3 or 4 shops by the resort that have the largest selections of goggles. I don't know what your budget is, but goggles can cost up to $160.
> 
> Try everything on. Every brand, every model bolle, anon, smith, scott, electric, dragon, spy, VZ, oakley, uvex, etc
> 
> You should have a good idea of what you want by time you are done


Bolle' goggles aren't totally designed to have interchangable lenses, only "replacement lenses", so if you ride in or around a mtn that has changable weather patterns, then go for goggles that either come with two lens types, or have lenses/frames that are a cinch to change. Just a thought....


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Shred35 said:


> Bolle' goggles aren't totally designed to have interchangable lenses, only "replacement lenses", so if you ride in or around a mtn that has changable weather patterns, then go for goggles that either come with two lens types, or have lenses/frames that are a cinch to change. Just a thought....


I think that interchangable lenses are a nice feature on paper, but a pain the butt in practice. Instead, i just have two pairs of goggles and keep the spare in my backpack. Comes in handy when its a partially cloudy day and the slopes go from bright to gray. There is also much less wear & tear on the seals around the goggle frame and fingerprints on the lenses.

Obviously, this is only a strategy that is financially viable if you get cheaper goggles. I have 3 pairs. 
Smith Fuse (black) - 2009 Christmas gift
Smith Fuse (blue/gray) - $30 at Marshalls, came with extra lens
Oakley O-frames - $20 from online. Got additional clear lenses for $12

So, i have spent $62 on 3 pairs of goggles


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmm, this makes me wonder, did they have interchangeable lenses in the early 90s? I just remember having some cheapo goggles that were great in the sun but once it snowed or got cloudy I couldn't see any of the chop or bumps in the snow...lol I'm sure they could've had all this tech back then.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

I love my oakley crowbars. I have the pink iridium lenses in them, which have been great for bright days and even night skiing.


----------

